# Jackson Hole, Wyoming



## killclimbz

Watch out for the moose, hahaha. No seriously they hang out on the road sometimes. One of our member's wife was almost killed by a dang moose on the road out there. Came crashing through the window of their mini van and all. 
Elk are out there too...


----------



## mal67

Well damn, do they hang out on the slopes too? haha I heard those things can be vicious and go crazy on you at any point in time. Whats the snowfall like? Is it comparable to Colorado or more or less? What's the snowpack like? I just have sooo many questions!


----------



## daysailer1

mal67 said:


> Well damn, do they hang out on the slopes too? haha I heard those things can be vicious and go crazy on you at any point in time. Whats the snowfall like? Is it comparable to Colorado or more or less? What's the snowpack like? I just have sooo many questions!



Yes, they do hang out on the slopes. A mate of mine had his kids snowboard class out on a run this season when a moose came running out of the woods. It startled the kids so much that two fell down and each broke an arm. The moose didn't attack but they had to chase it off the mountain. It made it all the way down to the railroad tracks. I hear a moose went nuts at Steamboat too this past season. They had to fend it off with skis.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

stay at the HOSTEL, cheap and fun THE HOSTEL
we had like 6 guys in there with room to give
then u go to the manng moose for drinks The Mangy Moose Restaurant and Saloon Official Website | Jackson Hole, WY | Live Music - Bar - Restaurant - Breakfast


----------



## mal67

I was looking at a ski package at Rocky Mountain Tours - The Western Ski Travel Specialists providing ski vacations and package deals. It's about $700 for 7 days and a 5-day lift pass. You also get to stay at the Snow King Resort, I believe it's called. Is Jackson Hole comparable to Breckenridge? What nightlife is there? How would the crowds be the 2nd week of January?


----------



## killclimbz

Breck compared to Jackson how? Jackson has lot's of true fall and you'll die terrain. Not joking, it will be unlike any mountain you've been too before. There are blue trails that traverse over death cliffs.

Here's a typical Blue run at Jackson.









As far a nightlife goes, Breck's is better, but there is plenty to do in the town of Jackson.

Crowds will generally be less than Breck, but Jackson is still a very popular place.


----------



## mal67

That has death written all over it. haha I was asking if Jackson was similiar to Breck as far as the town set-up, nightlife, and etc. I haven't ridden Breck, but walked around town and was there for the Ullr fest. Are there more cliff runs than tree runs? I am up for a challenge, but not one where the risk is greater than the reward. haha When I went to Colorado I only went to Keystone and Copper and those are the only places I can get any idea what it's like compared to Jackson Hole. On a side note, I think its hilarious how many people are standing there just watching the guy, especially the guy on the far left.


----------



## killclimbz

That's Corbet's Couloir. It's a beginner hard man's run. But to give you an idea, that stuff is everywhere on that mountain. Crested Butte or Silverton are the only mountains in Colorado that compare, and while they are just as gnarly, they are different. Squaw Valley is about the closest comparison that I have seen. 

As I said, Breck is going to have better nightlife and such. Jackson is a little more low key, but there are still plenty of spots to get your party on.


----------



## mal67

I just found more pics of Jackson on my school's ski club website. It looks pretty tight and nothing but fun. Do you know anything about the Snow King Resort, Kill? They had a few pics that I saw and it looked pretty nice. I also saw on another thread somewhere on here that Jackson doesn't groom their slopes very often and has quite a bit of pow.


----------



## daysailer1

> As I said, Breck is going to have better nightlife and such. Jackson is a little more low key, but there are still plenty of spots to get your party on.


Er, yes, I can attest to that. Even in the summertime you can party in Jackson.

I have a co-worker who just moved back to Boulder from Jackson. She couldn't afford the summertime rent there. Apparently it's even higher in summer. Not sure if she's going back to teach this winter.

If you want local in-depth info on Jackson, I'd contact Bob Peters over on EpicSki.com.


----------



## mal67

Alright, thanks day. Does Wyoming have entertainment books with coupons for lift tickets to resorts and stuff like Colorado has for Copper, Loveland, A-Basin, and Winterpark? I was just thinking about this incase I wanted to go out for more then the 5 day pass. $86 is quite a hefty amount to put down for just one day of riding.


----------



## daysailer1

Not sure what's available up there. I did a quick search and there was not an Entertainment Book for that area. The 2009 Entertainment® Book - Great Savings on Restaurants, Shopping, Travel, Attractions, Movie Tickets & More!

I can't seem to find the Gold C Discount Book website. I'm not sure if they would have anything. 

I don't know what deals you can find in Jackson Hole. You could check with Bob Peters or go brave the Maggots over on TGR and ask.


----------



## mal67

I'll have to do that. Prices are getting pretty insane. All I wanna do is just ride the mountain and not have to pay an arm and a leg. haha Have you been to Jackson before Day?


----------



## daysailer1

Unfortunately only in the summertime. I celebrated a birthday in a local brewery there after I pedaled my mountain bike up Old Teton Pass Road and then coasted back to the bottom. Many tasty beers to be had in Jackson. I did drive out to the resort and take some pictures.

Unfortunately my employee pass dosen't work at Jackson Hole. It works at many other joints.


----------



## mal67

I can only imagine what it looks like in the summertime. One more year and I can enjoy those tasty brews legally myself. haha Could you post some of the pics Day? How far is the resort from the airport?


----------



## daysailer1

I'll have to find them and scan them. That was back in 1996. Someday I'll make it back in the winter. They'll have the new tram going in December.

Not sure exactly where the airport is. I'd look it up on Mapquest.


----------



## mal67

It's cool, just whenever you can. I hope to make it out west one way or another. I'm eager as a kid in a candy store right now and it's only going to get worse. So, they added another gondola? I just hope it's not overly crowded and they get some really good dumps. I guess I never thought of mapquesting it. haha I'll do that.


----------



## daysailer1

They replaced the old tram with a new one.

Check out this thread by Bob Peters. Photos - Jackson Hole Tram Construction - The Barking Bear Forums It has some great pictures of the area in summer.


----------



## mal67

are the hotels and such within walking distance to the slopes? I think we'll be either staying in the 49er inn or the Snow King Resort.


----------



## Guest

theres alot of misinformation in this thread, sorry day.
no, the 49er or snow king is not within walking distance to jackson hole mountain resort. but it is close to snow king (2 seperate resorts). JHMR is approx 20 miles from the town of jackson, but there is great public trans that runs every 15 min from town to the mountain so transportation isnt a problem.
corbets couloir is not a double blue either, haha. i guess its technically a double black.
and yes we are getting a new tram that hopefully (crosses fingers) will be all ready to go dec 1. 4200 vert in 9 minutes holding 100 people in each car. it will be the fasted tram in the world.
there are no discounts on tickets, this place is expensive. the locals discount is 1200 for a season pass marked down from 2000.
and yes, snake river and grand teton brews are delicious.


----------



## mal67

Thanks powdr2! What can you expect from staying at the Snow King? I believe they have their own buses that go to and from the airport and also to and from JH. I'd rather not pay $3 each way for the START bus. Whats the snowfall like at the beginning of January? Do they get good dumps like Colorado or more/less?


----------



## killclimbz

powdr2thepeople said:


> *
> corbets couloir is not a double blue either, haha. i guess its technically a double black.*


I guess I should have inserted my sarcasm emoticon...


----------



## daysailer1

powdr2thepeople said:


> theres alot of misinformation in this thread, sorry day.
> no, the 49er or snow king is not within walking distance to jackson hole mountain resort. but it is close to snow king (2 seperate resorts). JHMR is approx 20 miles from the town of jackson, but there is great public trans that runs every 15 min from town to the mountain so transportation isnt a problem.
> corbets couloir is not a double blue either, haha. i guess its technically a double black.
> and yes we are getting a new tram that hopefully (crosses fingers) will be all ready to go dec 1. 4200 vert in 9 minutes holding 100 people in each car. it will be the fasted tram in the world.
> there are no discounts on tickets, this place is expensive. the locals discount is 1200 for a season pass marked down from 2000.
> and yes, snake river and grand teton brews are delicious.


No misinformation on my part but I've enjoyed reading it. :laugh: I've driven up to the resort and Jackson in summer only. I seemed to remember a small base area with maybe some lodging. I couldn't remember the lodging options at the resort so I didn't comment. I did camp like hell around Jackson but that's not an option in winter.

A few others may have been taking liberty's with the accuracy of Corbert's. :laugh: I think Corberts carries quite a hefty reputation nationally. I've been following the progress of the new tram with reports by Bob Peters and over on TGR.

I doubted Jackson had discounts. It has a solid reputation, popular, expensive to live there, and is somewhat off the beaten track. Any resort or town with that pedigree can pretty much charge market rate and not offer any discounts. Steamboat pretty much does the same thing here in CO. People will still ask though. :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz

^^^Agreed. My point was being that Jackson is unlike most other mountain resorts. There is very real "fall and you die" terrain inbounds at Jackson. Trying to compare it with Breck just can't be done. The Crested Butte would be the closest comparison and that is saying it loosely.


----------



## Guest

january gets some good snow, last year we had a rediculous year with over 600 inches.
we had 128 inches last year which in jaunuary which greatly surpassed the average 85 inches.
and regarding resorts in teton village...there are plenty but they are expensive. like stated earlier the hostel x is the cheapest place to stay but it will only be around for one more year. if ya got the $$$ there is the four season, snake river lodge, teton mountain lodge and terra resort.


----------



## daysailer1

Just don't mis-pronounce "Gros Ventre" or locals will call you an idiot. :laugh: An instructor who lived in Jackson this past winter was still mis-pronouncing it this past spring. Her co-workers called her an idiot too.


----------



## mal67

I'm 95% sure we'll be staying at the Snow King Resort and the passes that come with the ski package are for Jackson Hole Mountain Resort, not for Snow King's. I'm getting ancy planning and learning about JH! haha I hope we have some insane pow when we go.


----------



## Guest

mal67 said:


> I hope we have some insane pow when we go.


haha me too man, i just saw the premier of Thats it, Thats all and it fueled the fire and got me more antsy for the season.
shoot me a message when you get into jackson and ill let ya know where some of the good pow will be.


----------



## mal67

That works for me! haha I've been following Bob Peters on Epic Ski and read his unofficial guide to JH (he also includes some synopsis of good, challenging runs). He also gave me a lot of great places to eat (all the places in the village and in town).


----------



## Suburban Blend

Photo's of JH in the 90's Picasa Web Albums - Baconzoo - Jackson Hole ...

A trip to JH is done at any cost! Last year it set me back $900 for 8 days and that was sleeping on a couch. Massa Sushi twice and coultless PBR's add up. Not to mention the cost of lift tickets! WORTH EVERY PENNY!


----------



## mal67

those pics are amazing!!!! you gotta love the beauties of nature. Did you hit up Billy's Burgers, Suburban? I'm an insane burger lover! haha


----------



## Guest

It hasn't been mentioned, but if you're making a trip to JHMR, then make sure to grab the bus over Teton pass to Grand Targhee. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## mal67

There's a bus that runs to Grand Targhee? I saw that was about an hour away, but didn't know there was a bus service that made the trip and heard they have some sweet pow and nice runs. We'll be using the buses to get around everywhere for the simple fact that neither my friend or I are the legal age to rent a car.


----------



## Guest

yup its the targhee express.
check it: Targhee Express Wyoming Bus Service from Jackson :: Grand Targhee Resort


----------



## daysailer1

When my brother lived in Idaho Falls he went to Grand Targhee alot. It is smaller than JH but he said the powder was better.


----------



## mal67

I heard Grand Targhee was only worth going to if they get a dump. How are the crowds there? I haven't checked it out yet, I've only heard a few things.


----------



## Suburban Blend

The backside of the Ghee is as sick as it gets. World Record Sick.









I like being in Billy's Burgers and hearing them call out "Billy Bacon with Cheese"


----------



## mal67

that's pretty tight. I've never ridden cliffs before, but I'm a bit eager to try, yet fairly hesistent. haha Hopefully we're able to take a day trip there and find some serious pow stashes. I'm also excited to go to Billy's Burgers! I love a good hamburger. I ate 50 oz of cheeseburger, bun, fries and 24 oz drink in 18 and 19 mins. It was at Andy's Burgers in North Carolina. One of the most delicious ones I've ever had. Big A Challenge

How many times have you been to JH and Ghee, suburban?


----------



## Suburban Blend

mal67 said:


> How many times have you been to JH and Ghee, suburban?


I lived in JH between 90-98 and I try to return each year for my fix. I ridden the Ghee a dozen times. I think I got a second place at a powder 8's contest there once. The pass is the shit too but you have to earn your turns. The hike up Glory can take 30-60 minutes.










Check out last years trip with Snowrev: Quiksilver Natural Selection Wrap Up :: Snowboard Revolution Travis Rice is the Man and he put on one of the sickest contests that I've ever seen. Not to mention that it dumped a record breaking 600 inches last year.


----------



## mal67

Can you post some more pics that you have? When are you going this year? My friend and I are planning to go Jan 4-11..hopefully the crowds aren't too bad. Is Ghee worth hitting for a day? Is it a must? 

The pics from the contest are sweet. Thats some insane pow and looks incredible.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Plans are for early Feb. 
More chance of snow but Jan 4-11 will be less crowded and more chance of the goods without the Gapers.
Note pic below is only showing 50% of the skiable terrain. (double the width of what's shown.)


----------



## mal67

That's an epic pic my friend! Please keep posting them! haha Is that teton village at the bottom? Are there any tips or advice for riding JH and just cliffs in general? i apologize for all 234323 questions..I want to have the most fun and most effecient trip possible. I'm not paying all that money just for shits and giggles. Are you staying with your brother when you go or staying at an inn? If you're staying at an inn, Rocky Mountain Tours - The Western Ski Travel Specialists providing ski vacations and package deals has some excellent packages to JH if you didn't already see them (I posted the website earlier in the thread)


----------



## Suburban Blend

No matter how you prepare you will not have the conditioning to handle JH. It rocks you because it only hurts to turn... and you're forced to turn, a lot! Letting it run top to bottom is over 2.2 miles and takes 7-10 minutes if you're top gunning. Then their's the open gate policy with backcountry access till the sun goes down. (I've spent up to two hours just getting out of Granite Canyon!) If you choose to go out of the gates you'll need Probe, Shovel and a Transceiver and the knowledge on how to use them. 
More pics here:
Baconzoo Library of Snowboarding Routes and Culture
I'll most likely crash on a couch.

Plan a trip to the Ghee if...it's noted at the time that the snow could be worth it. Hike the pass if you're poor.


----------



## mal67

I don't think we'll be making it to the backcountry access due to the lack of materials needed. haha I think I'll have an acceptable level of conditioning for shreddin the mountain. I've dropped 50 lbs of fat and packed on 5-10 lbs of muscle since going to Colorado in January. I do intense cardio an hour a day as well as play basketball 3 days a week. Also, I occasionally longboard. I know whatever I do, it will not prepare me for the real thing, but I've up-ed my level of fitness/health 110%. I know the west is head, shoulders, and even about 5 bodies above Peak N Peek. haha 

I'm ready to hit JH head on. Are there as many tree runs as cliffs/rocks? I enjoy a difficult run which makes you plan your lines and look ahead. 

I'll have to talk to my friend about a trip to Ghee. I would love to make a trip there and it's about $45-50 for a day trip (includes the shuttle trip from town).


----------



## Guest

Suburban Blend said:


> No matter how you prepare you will not have the conditioning to handle JH. It rocks you because it only hurts to turn... and you're forced to turn, a lot! Letting it run top to bottom is over 2.2 miles and takes 7-10 minutes if you're top gunning. Then their's the open gate policy with backcountry access till the sun goes down. (I've spent up to two hours just getting out of Rock Springs!) If you choose to go out of the gates you'll need Probe, Shovel and a Transceiver and the knowledge on how to use them.
> More pics here:
> Baconzoo Library of Snowboarding Routes and Culture
> I'll most likely crash on a couch.
> 
> Plan a trip to the Ghee if...it's noted at the time that the snow could be worth it. Hike the pass if you're poor.


truth, 1000%.









http://www.jacksonhole.com/JacksonAssets/images/18/trail_map_large.jpg

in between each trail there are tree runs, and yes there are cliffs and rocks everywhere to jump off. this place is heaven! on most blacks you defintely want to plan your line and even on some double blues, the resort is challenging in and by itself and the back country will blow you away.
if you go above thunder lift on the resort you will find anything you could imagine from 40+ cliffs to sick couloirs and chutes to tit deep pow in the trees...
not to mention all the sick in bounds hike accessed terrain like the headwall, casper bowl and the crags.

everytime i come to this site you guys get me all stoked for this season, youre killing me!!!


----------



## mal67

I'm ready to grab the bull by the horns and just go already!!!! I hate waiting, it's killing me!!!! So, is it pretty easy to get around to everything in general? The town, the village, and Ghee? Also, are there a lot of cheap places to eat or buy groceries? What recommendations would you guys have for warm-up runs and such? How easy is it to get around the mountain?


----------



## Suburban Blend

I wrote that it took me two hours to get out of Rock Springs ha ha but I ment Granite Canyon. It's a long traverse out toeside for a regular. I prefere to hike stright back up a ridge and out vs a long traverse. Sick ass chutes back there.








Flatwhite, Fine Dining, Greybird, Inlaws, No Wind & BC Powdurrr in Jackson - TR - Teton Gravity Research Forums
Jackson Hole March 3rd-7th Super TR (PICS) - Teton Gravity Research Forums


----------



## mal67

The TGR guy had some sick shots of BC skiing, damn. The snow looks incredible and extremely deep. I'm ready for some major pow and trying new things. It'll deffinitely be interesting to say the least. It looks like a completely different world from Colorado.


----------



## zakk

Talk about a timely thread!

I'm looking at Grand Targhee for the MLK holiday (the wife and I have 4 day weekend and our Northstar passes get us free lift tickets), it sounds like the snow is great around this time but I'm a bit worried about the terrain. I'm still new but can handle blues anywhere and some less steep blacks. The wife is just a cruiser on the greens. 

Will the terrain at Grand Targhee be suitable for this?


----------



## mal67

I found these threads on Barking Bear Forums, they have info on JH and Ghee.
Jackson/Targhee choice - The Barking Bear Forums 
Non-All-Inclusive Guide to Skiing Jackson Hole - The Barking Bear Forums


----------



## Guest

its defintely worth your time to get to the ghee. the terrain is fun and they usually get more snowfall than jackson each year. the backcountry access is huge but the resort isnt as steep or challenging as the village.
theres a bus that will take you from jackson so its easy to get there too, i posted a link earlier in the thread.
pray for snow.


----------



## zakk

powdr2thepeople said:


> its defintely worth your time to get to the ghee. the terrain is fun and they usually get more snowfall than jackson each year. the backcountry access is huge but the resort isnt as steep or challenging as the village.
> theres a bus that will take you from jackson so its easy to get there too, i posted a link earlier in the thread.
> pray for snow.


sounds perfect for us.


----------



## bmwracer3

*Jhmr*

We went to Jackson Hole in February and had a great time. We upped our accommodation level a bit this trip than what we usually do, and stayed at the Teton Club which is ski-in access and right in the Village. We found a deal on vrbo.com and we loved the Teton Club. Even though we were renters, the staff was super friendly and took the time to get our names down. They were all younger, laid back, which I was a little relieved since the Club is so nice.

The mountain is terrific, and there are lots of extreme terrain to throw yourself off of, however I'm just a blue/black rider and had more terrain than I could ride in a day. I loved the whole experience, and people are super friendly up there for the most part. I did run into more "elitist" skiers than I have at other places, but there are always going to be a couple of douchebags and you can't let them ruin your run/trip.

I didn't read through the whole thread so forgive me if this is a re-hash. Jackson is about 15-20 minutes away from the resort, and about 35 minutes from the airport. During the summer, they open a road that allows you to shoot across the valley and make the airport-resort run in about 10 minutes, but during the winter they force you to drive through town.
There are lots of great places to eat, I loved going to Rendezvous Bistro and Million Dollar Cowboy Steakhouse. The Bistro is cheaper, fwiw. We went to the Moose one night (how couldn't you?) and I wasn't super impressed, but still glad I went. 

If you're looking for a party, the instructor crowd is all super friendly and will let you down as much PBR as you want with them.

One other nice thing about Jackson is that you don't have a huge weekend rush like you do with the Colorado resorts getting flooded with the Denverites. We went the week immediately before President's Day and half the time I was the only person on a run. That was awesome for me, since I prefer a little solitude in case I biff.  We didn't make it out to Grand Targhee, which is about 45 minutes away if I remember correctly, since we had such a good time on the main mountain. I would like to hit it up at some point, since it's supposed to have such good snow.

All in all, I highly recommend Jackson. Have fun!


----------



## mal67

thanks for the info! how easy is it to get around the mountain itself? and what would you recommend for some good warm-up runs?


----------



## Guest

hear its awesome. want to go there sometime soon too.


----------



## bmwracer3

mal67 said:


> thanks for the info! how easy is it to get around the mountain itself? and what would you recommend for some good warm-up runs?


I didn't think the mountain was too bad at all to get around. The nice thing about having a steep mountain is that there were next to no transition areas, which as a snowboarder, believe we all hate.

Bridger has some great runs coming off of it, but it's pretty busy. I really enjoyed the Apres Vous lift, as it's fast and has some solid blues all the way down. You can ride serious amounts of vertical feet if you stick to that area. I didn't get over to the Rendezvous side of things, as there is some hairy shit over there and I'd be way over my head. YMMV.

Let me know if you have any more ? and I'll do my best to answer them. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## mal67

Do you know anything about the Snow King Hotel? We're going to be making arrangements there. What's the feel of the town of Jackson? Were there many groceries? I saw that it only has around 8000 people which is about 1/2 of the population where I live. We're also looking to buy breakfast food and sandwich stuff to cut down the cost of food on the trip.


----------



## bmwracer3

mal67 said:


> Do you know anything about the Snow King Hotel? We're going to be making arrangements there. What's the feel of the town of Jackson? Were there many groceries? I saw that it only has around 8000 people which is about 1/2 of the population where I live. We're also looking to buy breakfast food and sandwich stuff to cut down the cost of food on the trip.


I don't know much about Snow King Hotel, to be honest. It's going to be almost in town, so you'll have a short drive to the resort. Jackson, is a economically schizophrenic town. There are some economic challenges when you have the billionaires pushing out the millionaires, and the people who work in the resorts/restaurants/etc have to drive in from Idaho since housing is recockulous. That being said, everyone we ran into seemed pretty low key and mellow, it is a ski town after all. A lot more people cruise through there in the summer as it's a major gateway to Yellowstone too. I haven't been to Aspen or Beaver Creek, but I would think people in Jackson are going to be a bit more laid back since they aren't so close to a big city. They aren't really close to anything 

There are plenty of grocery stores, and that's what we did as soon as we got there. We saved a few bucks by eating lunch in the room versus having $30 torn out of my ass for lunch on the slopes. Probably not enough saving to justify the Teton Club, but I think there are probably 10+ places to stay at JMHR.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Nothing that you can do to "warm up" will save you from the feeling that the mussel is ripping from the bone. It is like no other...and you will be punished!

AV is as mellow as it gets with the Park's and Pipe

I once stayed in the Log Cabins across from Bubbas for a week and consumed only PBR, Jagger, Pizza from the VC and Hotdogs on the hotplate in the cabins late at night. That was a great trip.

SnowKing has the Bus that takes you right to the Village. Don't drink and drive.


----------



## mal67

I will own JH!!! haha It most likely will be the other way around. On the drinking and driving thing, my friend and I are unable to drink let alone drive seeing as how we're both under the age of 21 and 25. Does the bus from the airport cost anything to get to town? I know Snow King has a bus that runs to the village and they have one that runs to and from the airport.


----------



## bmwracer3

mal67 said:


> I will own JH!!! haha It most likely will be the other way around. On the drinking and driving thing, my friend and I are unable to drink let alone drive seeing as how we're both under the age of 21 and 25. Does the bus from the airport cost anything to get to town? I know Snow King has a bus that runs to the village and they have one that runs to and from the airport.


I think it's $55 each way on a shuttle/taxi. But that isn't per person if I remember right, just per trip.


----------



## junglecat1971

You're gonna shit your pants at how much fun this mountain is lol... I've been going every year since my second season in 04-05 when I was barely even a low intermediate and my riding always improves.

First, the mountain, which is the most important thing. Gorgeous views, very good lift system, challenging as you want it to be terrain and lots of natural features. The fall lines are great - very few flats which means no reason to unbuckle mid run and push. 

For the first day, I recommend this approach. Hit the major sections by going rider's left to right. Start out a few blue runs off the Apres Vous quad, a run or two off the Gondola (via Lupine if you're not sure of ability yet) and then work your way towards the chairlifts on the right of Amphitheatre. If you haven't felt a challenge yet, give Laramie Bowl a shot. And if that was ok, take the Sublette chair up and try the blacks up there or the blue Rendezvous run out to the far right.

For the rest of the vaca there are tons of funs stuff to explore. Take the tram up and go see Corbet's Coulior! Just secure your board and walk over and take a look at the nuts jumping in or thinking about it. It's a breeze for the locals but it is one of the signature runs in the US and a rite of passage for the rest of us mortals. If you can, also try out the Hobacks if you can ride bumps or uneven terrain. I don't think the pitch is that steep but it is all ungroomed and has a really unspoiled natural backcountry feel to it. And one last recommendation, try out Dicks Ditch if the snow is in decent shape. It's a natural half pipe and is a riot of fun going through.

Hope that helps with the mountain. I wouldn't bother with SnowKing. Once you see JHMR you'll know why. I am really hoping to try Targhee one of these days like others suggested. People rave about it.

For lodging, cheapest is def Hostel X. Rooms are sparce and bare but the common area can't be beat and the folks who run it (or used to?) are really cool to talk to. I've also stayed Alpenhoff, Teton Mountain Lodge, and this year maybe Hotel Terra (which I think Travis Rice owns and who I saw hanging out there last season). All three are decent but does get pricey.

The convenience stuff. Lots of food choices. Mangy Moose does rock. As a music nut, I think it's one of the better venues in ski-resorts and gets decent live acts of all stripes. Downstairs there for good breakfast deals too. There's a convenience store across from the village in the gas station and there's bus service running into Jackson pretty regularly - takes 15mins I think? Oh and remember to book your All-Trans shuttle transfer to/from the airport. 

Remind me, when are you going? 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mal67

The Snow King is the required place to stay with the package that my friend and I are purchasing from Rocky Mountain Tours - The Western Ski Travel Specialists providing ski vacations and package deals. It also includes a 4 day lift pass to JH.


----------



## Suburban Blend

Darrell Miller's latest Jackson Hole movie 600" 
600 Inches - Storm Show Studios
last years snow totaled 600 inches!!!

I was there for a week in Feb. It was We Todd Did


----------



## Guest

This is hands down my favorite place to go within about 6 hours of where I live (billings, mt). They have just a ton of nice runs, a really fun town and some great riders. They get really great snow and keep it the latest in the season out of anywhere I have been.

They also have a Ripleys believe it or not museum that is cool to visit


----------



## Guest

hey guys wanted to see what the conditions would be like the third week in march. like the 16-20. Looking to find some people to be there for spring break!


----------



## killclimbz

Let me look at my crystal ball. Hmmm, I see nothing but fog. Maybe that means heavy snows, icy conditions, or slush. Not sure. It does tell me that the resort will be open. So you've got that going for you...

Seriously, you can't predict what the conditions are going to be. Jackson Hole is a crown jewel of American ski areas. Go for it and hopefully you'll get epic conditions while you are there.


----------



## Tarzanman

The good thing about the Snow King is that they have night ski sessions.... so if you have any energy left over after a day at JHMR (not likely unless you're used to thrashing all day) you can get a quickie session in and walk 3 minutes back to your condo


----------



## Guest

if your still heading up i'ma be moving down on dec 2nd. send me a pm or something when you get in town and maybe we'll take a few runs together


----------

